# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Advice on waterstop angle positioning and waterproofing for heater vent

## KennyBoy

Hello all, 
I'm after some advice regarding positioning of waterstop angles and waterproofing 
requirements for a ducted heating outlet for my ensuite reno. 
The shower is a 900 X 900 corner using a Universal Shower Base with centre waste.
I've replaced the timber floor with Scyon Secura. 
I'll be using 600 x 600 porcelain tiles which will be cut to suit the shower base as shown
in the attached picture to follow the fall in the base(450 mm give or take a bit for wall 
sheeting in the shower area). 
My questions are: 
1. If I position the waterstop angle flush with the tiles as shown in the diagram in red,
   will this meet the requirements of the standard seeing as the shower screen is within
   the waterstop boundary. Or, is it compulsory to have the angle directly under or right
   beside the shower screen glass? 
2. The ensuite has a ducted heating floor vent about 700mm from the shower door.
   What are the waterproofing requirements for this given that it is at floor level?
   I'm assuming the boot would extend above the scyon flooring to just below finished 
   tile height then caulked with sikaflex and waterproofing membrane up the side.
   Is that correct?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Hi Kenny,  
The heater duct will need a water stop angle all the way around it, preferably above the tile surface to prevent surface water from getting in. 
The shower door should be fitted with a flexible seal. Check out your local tile shop or the big green shed. 
Good luck and fair winds.  :Smilie:

----------


## KennyBoy

Thanks for the info Oldsaltoz.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

[QUOTE=KennyBoy;1079276]Hello all, 
The shower is a 900 X 900 corner using a Universal Shower Base. 
I'll be using 600 x 600 porcelain tiles which will be cut to suit the shower base as shown
in the attached picture to follow the fall in the base(450 mm give or take a bit for wall 
sheeting in the shower area). 
My questions are: 
1. If I position the water stop angle flush with the tiles as shown in the diagram in red,
will this meet the requirements of the standard seeing as the shower screen is within
the water stop boundary? Or, is it compulsory to have the angle directly under or right
beside the shower screen glass?  The Waterstop angle for the shower should be above the tiles and outside the glass. This ensures no water escapes the shower.  If you installed the angles as shown in the drawings you will most likely end up with a smelly shower due to water lying under tiles with poor drainage.  The ensuite has a ducted heating floor vent about 700mm from the shower door.
What are the waterproofing requirements for this given that it is at floor level?
I'm assuming the boot would extend above the scyon flooring to just below finished 
tile height then caulked with Sikaflex and waterproofing membrane up the side.
Is that correct?  The duct should have a water stop angle around it and finish 5 to 10mm above the finished tile height (as should the shower.) You can use a white plastic angle
available in most hardware shops for this, easy to cut to the required hight if needed after tiling.

----------

